# New Member



## john tatchell (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everyone i'm new to this forum but not new to Diabetes. I was diagnosed as borderline type 2 in August 2014. Since then my Hba1C has been checked every 6 months and is always below 7. The Nurse i see at the GP practice says as long as it stays below 7 i don't need to take any further action. My next one is due in March. I haven't really gone mad with food of late either. Since i became diabetic i made a lot of changes. MacDonalds breakfasts went out of the window for a start there is way too much fat on burgers etc. Now i have a full English in a cafe in the Market hall its always cooked in oil not fat. Another good help is the fact I've had all my teeth out this year and havent bothered with getting dentures. I'm managing quite well on soft foods and it stops me eating chocolate. Thats no bad thing is it lol. I'm also a member on the diabetes.co.uk forum too. Next Thursday and the following Thursday i am off to a Desmond course. (*D*iabetes *E*ducation and *S*elf *M*anagement for *O*ngoing and *N*ewly *D*iagnosed) I'm quite looking forward to those. 3 hours each time listening and sharing experiences with a few more people in the same boat. Ooops I've babbled on long enough for now lol


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi John and welcome to the forum.


----------



## john tatchell (Feb 26, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi John and welcome to the forum.




Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi John, welcome to the forum  Hope you enjoy the DESMOND course! Please let us know if you have any questions or concerns and we will be happy to help


----------



## john tatchell (Feb 26, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi John, welcome to the forum  Hope you enjoy the DESMOND course! Please let us know if you have any questions or concerns and we will be happy to help




Thank you will do


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2016)

JOHN TATCHELL said:


> Thank you will do


John, I've just noticed that you have got your Type of diabetes as 'Gestational', which I suspect is unlikely!  You might like to change it to Type 2 to avoid confusion


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum John


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 26, 2016)

Welcome to the forum john.


----------



## john tatchell (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you everybody


----------



## john tatchell (Feb 26, 2016)

Northerner said:


> John, I've just noticed that you have got your Type of diabetes as 'Gestational', which I suspect is unlikely!  You might like to change it to Type 2 to avoid confusion




Yeah i've just looked that up now and its to do with pregnant women ooops thats a bad mistake   Seeing as there isnt a selection for Borderline ill have to put type 2


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 26, 2016)

You have an impressive list of notes after your name.


----------



## john tatchell (Feb 26, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> You have an impressive list of notes after your name.




Yeah its all my signature also serves as a reminder of whats going on lol


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 26, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## john tatchell (Feb 26, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Welcome to the forum




Thank you


----------



## Amigo (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forum John and pleased you're doing so well.

To be honest I don't think the notion of 'borderline' really exists once you've had a definitive diagnosis of diabetes. It's really better defined as 'well controlled'.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Welcome to the forum John and pleased you're doing so well.
> 
> To be honest I don't think the notion of 'borderline' really exists once you've had a definitive diagnosis of diabetes. It's really better defined as 'well controlled'.


I think I'd agree with that. The 'tipping point' between having diabetes and being 'pre-diabetic' is somewhat arbitrary, and it's best to act as though you have diabetes and make adjustments to your diet and activity levels in order to keep good control - after all, the diet and lifestyle that is healthy for a person with diabetes is one that is healthy for everyone!


----------



## john tatchell (Feb 27, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I think I'd agree with that. The 'tipping point' between having diabetes and being 'pre-diabetic' is somewhat arbitrary, and it's best to act as though you have diabetes and make adjustments to your diet and activity levels in order to keep good control - after all, the diet and lifestyle that is healthy for a person with diabetes is one that is healthy for everyone!




Yes it kinda doesnt make sense you are either diabetic or you arent sort of thing. maybe its cos im not on any medication or insulin that they class that part as borderline. I guess below 7 is borderline and anything over 7 is definite Diabetes.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 27, 2016)

The level for a definite diagnosis is 6.5 (48) according to my doctor and the guidance he's received so 7 is 'good control' for a diabetic but not borderline John.


----------



## john tatchell (Feb 27, 2016)

Amigo said:


> The level for a definite diagnosis is 6.5 (48) according to my doctor and the guidance he's received so 7 is 'good control' for a diabetic but not borderline John.




Oh right im going by what the Diabetic nurse tells me. Each time i have an Hba1c the result has always been below 7 as you can see by my Signature usually a bit less than 6.6 when i have my annual check up she always tells me shes happy that im keeping below 7 and theres no real need to put me on Medication or Insulin. As you can imagine i'm always elated at being told that lol. If i did at some point have to go on meds id certainly not be advising she put me on Metformin as that stuff is lethal. It nearly wiped my wife's kidneys out did that.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes you're certainly doing well John and like you I'm not on meds.
The medics do consider 7 as good control but it's well within diabetic range. NICE recommend staying below 48 to avoid long term complications (6.5)

My last Hba1c was 41 (5.9) so I'm classed as a well controlled diabetic. It's a constant battle though! Best wishes.


----------



## john tatchell (Feb 27, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Yes you're certainly doing well John and like you I'm not on meds.
> The medics do consider 7 as good control but it's well within diabetic range. NICE recommend staying below 48 to avoid long term complications (6.5)
> 
> My last Hba1c was 41 (5.9) so I'm classed as a well controlled diabetic. It's a constant battle though! Best wishes.




Oh well done you are certainly in control there. I'm going to a Desmond course next Thursday afternoon and the following Thursday as well. Hopefully ill learn something there


----------

